
Facebook, Instagram and Whatsapp experiencing major issues - theo31
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/instagram-down-whatsapp-facebook-not-working-loading-error-a8986446.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20345060)

------
woodgrainz
Previous coverage:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346039)

~~~
craftyguy
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20346093)

('hacker' 'news' dupe detection stuff is really terrible at this)

